# Lunch



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well I got my walleye again. I've been hoping to catch it again since a guy had questioned my measurement of 26".

This time I had a yard stick. :lol:


----------



## troutgass (May 5, 2009)

No way... Same fish? That is awesome. Maybe feed it every time you catch it and turn it into a toad


----------



## wyoguy (Mar 4, 2010)

LOAH said:


> Well I got my walleye again. I've been hoping to catch it again since a guy had questioned my measurement of 26".
> 
> This time I had a yard stick. :lol:


But your holding it with your left hand, everyone knows that throws measurements way off!! Long as you know where it is, you should feed it some crawlers and see if you can fatten it up. :mrgreen:


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Being able to pick which fish you are going to go catch from a particular place is just wrong.  Some of us are tickled to find a place we can get a bite.  Thanks for all your posts.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

That truly is "your" walleye.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Poor fish. Falling for the blue fox trick twice..  

So did you catch it on your lunch hour or eat it for lunch?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Well, the first time I caught it was with a worm. This time, I dropped a 3 inch tube jig into the same spot and it bit. I hooked it for a couple of seconds the other day, which is why I had the yard stick with me this time.

*Burp* We just finished it. Sonia has a new favorite. :lol: 

I figured my odds of catching it again were pretty slim and I kind of promised myself that I'd keep it if that happened, so I lunched it. :twisted: 

It didn't have a whole lot of meat on it, considering the length, but it provided dinner for two.


----------



## Senorfish (May 1, 2008)

I remember reading your other post when you caught that fish. You build this long lasting relationship with your walleye, I was looking forward to the next time you caught it and the story behind it....but then the surprise ending, you eat it. That's funny


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I've caught a few walleye in that neighborhood, one was about as long and skinny as that one (not the same fish, this was 5 or 6 years ago). They are fun to catch for the novelty aspect but are about the most dissapointing fighters out there. I hear they are pretty tasty; too bad she didn't have more meat.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Very tasty! The only let down really is the lack of fight, like you said. A couple of slow head shakes here and there and they're done. Catching a trout that long would take some real patience on 4lb line.


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

That is one ugly fish.  :lol:


----------

